# SATA LG GH22NS30 DMA failed



## ReverendRed (May 10, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm having problems with my SATA DVD writer LG GH22NS30 under 7.2-RELEASE. As it does not seem to have anything to do with specific apps, I decided to post it here inside Hardware, hope that's okay. While my other writer (IDE, TSSTcorp SH-S202N) works properly and everything seems to be set up correctly (atapicam loaded, including perm 0666 for both cd0/cd1, pass0/1 and xpt0 and fstab entry for cdrom and cdrom1), the SATA writer behaves quite a bit strangely, e.g. dmesg often tells me:


```
acd1: setting up DMA failed
ata3: FAILURE - zero length DMA transfer attempted
```

... just after starting, Brasero or Sound-Juicer (who refuse to work on that writer, they don't even detect any discs), and reading and writing discs under k3b seems to work, except that k3b crashes every now and then when ejecting:


```
[New Thread 0x805802560 (LWP 100125)]
[New Thread 0x8085550b0 (LWP 100122)]
[New Thread 0x8058020b0 (LWP 100055)]
[Switching to Thread 0x805802560 (LWP 100125)]
0x000000080472029a in __error () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#0  0x000000080472029a in __error () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#1  0x000000080471ff8c in __error () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#2  0x000000080471b1eb in pthread_mutex_getyieldloops_np ()
   from /lib/libthr.so.3
#3  0x0000000802f5639d in QRealMutexPrivate::lock ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
#4  0x000000080083ca42 in K3bDevice::ScsiCommand::transport ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libk3bdevice.so.5
#5  0x00000008008396c2 in K3bDevice::Device::testUnitReady ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libk3bdevice.so.5
#6  0x0000000800836ad4 in K3bDevice::Device::diskInfo ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libk3bdevice.so.5
#7  0x00000000004a2dc5 in QCustomEvent::~QCustomEvent ()
#8  0x000000000049e9ec in QFile::at ()
#9  0x0000000802ca1364 in QThreadInstance::start ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
#10 0x00000008047164d1 in pthread_getprio () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#11 0x00007fffff9ff000 in ?? ()
```

What the hell is happening here? x(


----------

